# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  El río Jarama acumula gran cantidad de espumas a la altura de la presa del Rey

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-altura-presa




> *El río Jarama acumula gran cantidad de espumas a la altura de la presa del Rey*
> 
> 
> 
> 02/11/2016
> 
> El río Jarama, unos pocos metros más debajo de juntarse con el río Manzanares, aparece con grandes acumulaciones de espumas. Esta situación tiene su origen en la *deficiente depuración de las aguas de los municipios madrileños* que ambos ríos encuentran a su paso, así como en los cultivos de regadío situados en sus riberas. Los colectivos ARBA, Asociación Ecologista del Jarama El Soto, Ecologistas en Acción, GRAMA y Jarama Vivo vienen denunciando desde hace años la falta de calidad de las aguas de estos ríos y su influencia negativa en el río Tajo, sin que las administraciones competentes establezcan las medidas necesarias.
> 
> En la presa del Rey, en el municipio de Rivas Vaciamadrid, el río Jarama presenta una imagen impactante, con espumas que cubren todo su cauce. Lamentablemente, no es un episodio puntual, pues es una situación que ocurre habitualmente al removerse las aguas tras pasar por el salto de la presa. Previamente, unos metros más arriba, las aguas del río Jarama se juntan con las del Manzanares. Ambos ríos van cargados de contaminantes no tratados suficientemente en las depuradoras madrileñas.
> ...

----------

G20 (09-nov-2016)

----------


## G20

Es curioso que pase esto, días atrás sucedió en el puente largo (creo que se llama así en Aranjuez) del río Jarama. Tal vez, en la Comunidad de Madrid no se están haciendo las cosas también como se creen, o dicho de otra manera deberíamos de mejorar o por lo menos saber de qué focos provienen esas espumas.

También destaco la ironía de la confederación o de los agricultores: ¿cómo se puede o permiten que se riegue con esas aguas contaminadas?, ¿tendrán efectos a la salud?...

Saludos.

----------


## G20

Una capa de espuma hace evidente la contaminación del Jarama http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2016/11/...rno_rsoc=TW_CC vía @el_pais

Madrid 21 NOV 2016 - 08:41	CET
El ecologista Darío Meliá lleva más de una década acumulando pruebas de que el río Jarama, uno de los principales afluentes del Tajo, se deteriora cada año un poco más: en 2012, por ejemplo, lo vio seco como nunca a la altura de San Martín de la Vega, el municipio de 19.000 habitantes donde reside con su familia; meses después solicitó, con sus compañeros de la plataforma Jarama Vivo, la recuperación de la zona a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT), aunque jamás vio mejora alguna; ahora denuncia que este río que discurre por el Parque Regional del Sureste —un escenario protegido— y que forma parte de la red Natura 2000 —un área de conservación de la biodiversidad de la Unión Europea— está todavía más contaminado. “Hace semanas que se forman grandes acumulaciones de espuma en la Presa del Rey [en Rivas-Vaciamadrid] porque el agua no se depura bien y hay vertidos industriales”, se queja Meliá, que pertenece a la Asociación para la Recuperación del Bosque Autóctono (ARBA).

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Una capa de espuma hace evidente la contaminación del Jarama La contaminación industrial ahoga el Parque Regional del Sureste
Una capa de espuma hace evidente la contaminación del Jarama Cinco alcaldes denuncian la inacción de la Comunidad ante una plaga de moscas y mosquitos

En la vega del Jarama, una zona que abarca tierras de Rivas, San Martín de la Vega, Ciempozuelos, Seseña o Aranjuez, se cultivan hortalizas, maíz y verduras. “Uno de los problemas es que en el río hay un exceso de metales pesados que, con el riego, puede afectar a los alimentos”, cuenta Meliá. Además, Madrid —de donde procede gran parte del caudal del Jarama a través de los ríos Manzanares y Henares— no cuenta con un sistema de saneamiento diferenciado para aguas pluviales y fecales, y ambas se mezclan en el mismo recorrido: “Los agricultores de esta zona, medio en broma medio en serio, dicen que sus tierras no necesitan fertilizantes con este regadío que tienen”.

A la queja de ARBA, que lleva años protestando junto a Ecologistas en Acción, El Soto y el Grupo de Acción para el Medio Ambiente (GRAMA), se le ha sumado esta semana la de los Ayuntamientos de Coslada, Alcalá de Henares, San Fernando, Rivas, Torrejón de Ardoz y Chiloeches, que han pedido una reunión con el presidente de la CHT para tratar el mal estado de los ríos Jarama y Henares. Charo Arroyo, concejal de Medio Ambiente de Coslada, cuenta que fue en septiembre cuando le mandaron la primera carta a la CHT, pero, como no recibieron respuesta alguna, lo volvieron a intentar: “La CHT está olvidando estos municipios porque hay un descuido general. Le pedimos que cuide nuestros ríos, que elabore un plan de conservación y recuperación, que incremente los controles para vigilar los vertidos industriales y que rescate los bosques de la ribera, que están degradados. Aunque de vez en cuando los Ayuntamientos hagamos acciones puntuales, la competencia es suya”.

 Detalle de la espuma en el Jarama.ampliar foto
Detalle de la espuma en el Jarama.
La CHT ha respondido a este diario mediante correo electrónico diciendo que la calidad del río Jarama a su llegada a la Presa del Rey tiene un “estado ecológico malo y un estado químico bueno”, y que aguas abajo el “estado ecológico es deficiente y el químico bueno”.

El Esquema de Temas Importantes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo del año 2010 recoge la abundancia de algunos elementos químicos como el fósforo, el amonio o el lindano en varios puntos de la ribera. Según la plataforma Jarama Vivo, los excesos de metales pesados como el plomo o el cromo pueden resultar cancerígenos si se consumen de forma prolongada. “Ya en mayo de 2001 publicamos un informe en el que mostrábamos las altas concentraciones de estos elementos, pero nadie nos hizo caso”, recuerda Antonio Martínez, miembro de la asociación ecologista El Soto.

En la ribera del Jarama, por donde pasean centenares de ciclistas los fines de semana, la situación empeora cuando hay lluvias o tormentas y el río sufre crecidas. Meliá recuerda ver ambas orillas llenas de toallitas, compresas y demás papeles que alcanzan el río a pesar de las depuradoras: “No tienen suficiente capacidad para sanear el agua cuando hay un exceso, y parte de ella llega al cauce sucia. Lo peor es que estos residuos permanecen a ambos lados del lecho durante mucho tiempo”.

 Restos en uno de los desagues del Jarama.ampliar foto
Restos en uno de los desagues del Jarama.
Aunque los ecologistas han hecho labores puntuales de limpieza, son incapaces de abarcar un río que discurre por decenas de kilómetros y que, con cada gran lluvia o cada vertido industrial, vuelve a empeorar. “Por eso”, dice Meliá, “pedimos que se depure mejor, que se controlen las empresas de los polígonos industriales del Henares y que se separen las aguas pluviales de las fecales. A ver si esta vez por fin nos hacen caso”

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2016/11/...ml#comentarios

----------

termopar (21-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Los ríos son los olvidados del Estado. si no fuera porque desde Europa se obliga a depurar las aguas ....y aun así, 

...Es vergonzoso su estado, algunos lo consideran la extensión de las cloacas de nuestros pueblos y ciudades, que se agrava además con la falta de corriente por su excesivo aprovechamiento a lo largo de todo su recorrido.

----------


## pablovelasco

Sí... Es curioso, se da además la situación de que no se le puede echar culpa de esto al trasvase... Qué van a hacer?

----------


## termopar

Pues hay que concienciar en que no se puede devolver al rio la porqueria que generamos y que hay que invertir en depurar las aguas. Parece que no es así

----------

G20 (14-ene-2017)

----------

